# Woman Fired For Bringing Laxative-filled Brownies To Coworker's Send Off, Police Say



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 15, 2018)

(MLive.com File Photo)








1.9kshares


By Darcie Moran

[email protected]

SALINE, MI - A 47-year-old Adrian woman lost her job after police determined she put laxatives in a departing co-worker's going-away brownies.

Police were called on May 3 to MMI Engineered Solutions, 1715 Woodland Drive in Saline, after the company received a tip from an employee that the woman planned to put laxatives in brownies she was bringing to a send-off for another worker, said Saline Police Chief Jerrod Hart.

The company intervened, confiscated the suspect brownies and called police before the brownies could be eaten, Hart said.

When interviewed by police, the 47-year-old initially denied putting laxatives in the brownies, Hart said. But when informed the brownies would be forensically-tested for tampering, she admitted to baking in a cube of laxatives, police said.

But police learned from other employees, though the suspect denied it, that there may have been some previous tension between the departing employee and the 47-year-old woman, Hart said. The nature of the spat was not immediately known.

Though police say the woman admitted to tampering with the brownies, Hart said no charges will be pursued.

No one ate the brownies and the company fired her, he said. The matter would be different had someone consumed the food.

Hart said the incident is normally something school-age children should be reminded of - that tampering with food isn't a joke, especially as allergies and medical concerns may not be known.

"A lot of times you see it in movies or TV shows where someone tries to do this or play a joke, but it's very serious," he said. "It's a criminal act."

"... There's just so much going on in the world, to create a problem like this is unnecessary and it's criminal," he said.

A representative for MMI Engineered Solutions declined to comment


----------



## SlimPickinz (May 15, 2018)

She should have kept her mouth shut and just brought the brownies in. She could have put some Haribo sugar free bears on top of the brownies to make them extra strength.


----------



## FelaShrine (May 15, 2018)

people dont get charged for intent anymore?



SlimPickinz said:


> She should have kept her mouth shut and just brought the brownies in. She could have put some Haribo sugar free bears on top of the brownies to make them extra strength.



why are you so rude?


----------



## Transformer (May 15, 2018)

SlimPickinz said:


> She should have kept her mouth shut and just brought the brownies in. She could have put some Haribo sugar free bears on top of the brownies to make them extra strength.



Sounds like you are an "experienced baker".


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (May 15, 2018)

Why would you say something like this out loud so that someone else could overhear it?  I assume that's how she got caught.

If you are going to do something like that, leave an anonymous food donation and make sure that it can't be traced back to you (not that I recommend doing this).


----------



## SlimPickinz (May 15, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Sounds like you are an "experienced baker".


 I wish. I actually pay ppl dust in real life but if I was going to do something like this.... I would not leave any evidence.


----------



## bellatiamarie (May 15, 2018)

Mmmhmm... this is why I ain’t eating no homemade treats from the people.  Won’t catch me out here slippin’!


----------



## sweetlaughter (May 15, 2018)

She should have moved in silence. She could have made the brownies and another dish. Then snuck the brownies in (on a random dollar tree or Walmart platter). Then, she would have to eat one of the brownies or at least pretend to eat it so she could play as a victim. 

Opening her mouth to a coworker meant she should have played it safe and brought in a bag of chips or something. Make them all look like fools when the police showed up. That would have been my chosen plan. Police ask about laxatives and I calmly point to the bag of doritos that I brought in still sealed. And then i cry like why do you all hate me. Lol


----------



## moneychaser (May 15, 2018)

SlimPickinz said:


> I wish. I* actually pay ppl dust in real life* but if I was going to do something like this.... I would not leave any evidence.



Right!  I dont see the point of this if the person she hated was leaving.  I guess she wanted to send her out with a bang lol


----------



## blackmaven (May 15, 2018)

The members here responses are hilarious.


----------



## Dellas (May 15, 2018)

Passive aggressive much...


----------



## nysister (May 15, 2018)

Adel10 said:


> Passive aggressive much...



Right! They spent heaven knows how long disliking the person and now they make it known? They could have expressed that earlier.


----------



## SlimPickinz (May 15, 2018)

moneychaser said:


> Right!  I dont see the point of this if the person she hated was leaving.  I guess she wanted to send her out with a bang lol


Imagine it’s your last day and you go home with stanken drawls


----------



## GreenEyedJen (May 15, 2018)

The fact that the company is located in Saline...


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 15, 2018)

I do my dirt all by my lonely....words to live by.


----------



## Farida (May 15, 2018)

FelaShrine said:


> people dont get charged for intent anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> why are you so rude?



That was my thought. This goes even beyond intent. This was a full on attempt. 

My guess is she is a 2520.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 15, 2018)

Snitches get stitches.


----------



## PuddingPop (May 15, 2018)

See..... 
That’s why you do your dirt all by your lonely. 
People don’t know how to keep their mouthes shut.  Why would she share that plan with someone?


----------



## PuddingPop (May 15, 2018)

Mrs. Verde said:


> I do my dirt all by my lonely....words to live by.


Chile, Yasss!
This will solve all problems before they even start.


----------



## Brownie (May 15, 2018)

moneychaser said:


> Right!  I dont see the point of this if the person she hated was leaving.  I guess she wanted to send her out with a bang lol


Send her off with a toot


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2018)

SlimPickinz said:


> She should have kept her mouth shut and just brought the brownies in. She could have put some *Haribo sugar free bears *on top of the brownies to make them extra strength.



Classic...    
https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-SUGAR-Classic-Gummi-Bears/product-reviews/B006J1FBLM


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2018)

I wish I didn't love ya'll, cause these comments are so 'explosive'...


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2018)

GreenEyedJen said:


> *The fact that the company is located in Saline.*..



I can't with ya'll....


----------



## HaveSomeWine (May 15, 2018)

GreenEyedJen said:


> The fact that the company is located in Saline...



Those brownies would have been _on fleet_ 

Signed,
~Autumn


----------



## jdvzmommy (May 15, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Why would you say something like this out loud so that someone else could overhear it?  I assume that's how she got caught.
> 
> If you are going to do something like that, leave an anonymous food donation and make sure that it can't be traced back to you (not that I recommend doing this).


I'm guessing she didn't like most of the people at her job and told the one person she did like so they would know not to eat it, thinking that they'd be just as messed up as her and go along with it. 

Its not even like she was just after one person. She was trying to take everyone out.


----------



## jdvzmommy (May 15, 2018)

Also, *if *she's telling the truth about how much she put in there, she lost her job over a plan that wouldn't have worked. She said she put one cube in the brownie mix and one cube = one serving. One cube spread out into a whole pan of brownies and given to multiple people really wouldn't do anything to them at all.


----------



## Transformer (May 15, 2018)

She should have gotten the recipe from the lady in the “Help”.


----------



## discodumpling (May 16, 2018)

MMI is one of my clients! Lemme see whose email gon bounce back today! Lol!


----------



## frizzy (May 16, 2018)

Brownie said:


> Send her off with a toot





Shimmie said:


> I wish I didn't love ya'll, cause these comments are so 'explosive'...


Shimmie, did you see what the _Brownie_ said.


----------



## FlowerHair (May 16, 2018)

Reminds me of a Swedish guy who baked hashish brownies for his colleagues for his farewell party  People were so sick and high.


----------



## hothair (May 16, 2018)

Smdh. She really told someone?


----------



## Brwnbeauti (May 16, 2018)

SlimPickinz said:


> She should have kept her mouth shut and just brought the brownies in. She could have put some Haribo sugar free bears on top of the brownies to make them extra strength.


She could’ve made legit brownies and added those bears and been in the clear.


----------



## GinnyP (May 16, 2018)

Transformer said:


> She should have gotten the recipe from the lady in the “Help”.



This is why I NEVER eat from people that I know...don’t like me or I don’t care for them.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 16, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> Classic...
> https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-SUGAR-Classic-Gummi-Bears/product-reviews/B006J1FBLM



@Shimmie... there's a whole thread devoted to those things right here...

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...iews-on-amazon-will-have-you-in-tears.715387/


----------



## intellectualuva (May 16, 2018)

This thread!!!


----------



## Shimmie (May 16, 2018)

frizzy said:


> Shimmie, did you see what the _Brownie_ said.


@frizzy... What "I" miss     Please tell me... 

Thanks, Love


----------



## Shimmie (May 16, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> @Shimmie... there's a whole thread devoted to those things right here...
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...iews-on-amazon-will-have-you-in-tears.715387/


  Oh my gracious   

Thanks @HappilyLiberal


----------



## frizzy (May 16, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> @frizzy... What "I" miss     Please tell me...
> 
> Thanks, Love


I was just tickled at the moment, it was as if the tainted "Brownie" had chimed in talking about sending her off with a toot.


----------



## Shimmie (May 16, 2018)

frizzy said:


> I was just tickled at the moment, it was as if the tainted "Brownie" had chimed in talking about sending her off with a toot.


  That toot was a hoot... loud and clear.  

This why I don't eat food from coworkers


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 16, 2018)

SlimPickinz said:


> She should have kept her mouth shut and just brought the brownies in. She could have put some *Haribo sugar free bears on top of the brownies to make them extra strength*.


 Lawd those reviews gave me LIFE. I still check in for a good laugh.


----------



## Jas123 (May 17, 2018)

SlimPickinz said:


> She should have kept her mouth shut and just brought the brownies in. She could have put some *Haribo sugar free bears *on top of the brownies to make them extra strength.


 Lord, I still remember the Amazon reviews on these.

eta
I just said the same thing


ChasingBliss said:


> Lawd those reviews gave me LIFE. I still check in for a good laugh.


----------



## lonelysky (May 17, 2018)

This right here is why you don’t eat from everybody.


----------



## Mai Tai (May 17, 2018)

lonelysky said:


> This right here is why you don’t eat from everybody.



As a kid, I used to think my parents were crazy for not letting me eat at just anyone's house.  My Dad was so strict that he didn't even accept drinks unless they were sealed/packaged and refrigerated (i.e. canned soda) because he wasn't going to drink from a glass out of your kitchen and he didn't want you to use your hand to place ice cubes from the ice trays into his drink.  Now I understand.


----------



## soulfusion (May 17, 2018)

sweetlaughter said:


> Opening her mouth to a coworker meant she should have played it safe and brought in a bag of chips or something. Make them all look like fools when the police showed up. That would have been my chosen plan. Police ask about laxatives and I calmly point to the bag of doritos that I brought in still sealed. *And then i cry like why do you all hate me. *Lol


----------

